# Can't find a job



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anybody else on here eager to go to work but can't find a job? My mom is helping me go to school but I also want a job and I've been unemployed for a while. I'm the kind of person who has to work or I feel like **** all day. I'm 23 years old, I hate sitting in the house all day. Everybody I know is already working and having fun while I'm stuck. It makes you feel like trash, especially when you only have money to put gas in your tank which must be saved.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## kiwiboy (Jul 5, 2013)

in a similar position, finished high school at the end of last year now stuck at home all day. thought it was great at first but now its seriously screwing with my head


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

A lot of the time, having a job is a matter of "who you know" and not "what you know." So, having social anxiety ruins that aspect of your life. You isolate yourself from potential employers by avoiding people.

I'm in a fortunate situation. My mom is the reason I got into a good graduate program and into a pharmacy. She knew doctors, dentists, and pharmacists and in the meantime, all I had to do what make good grades. At the end of the day, I had to put on a pretty smile during chit chat sessions with my mom's friends and they hooked me up. In fact, I was accepted into pharmacy school because of several pharmacists, doctors, and dentists that my mother knew.

Afterwards, it was pure luck from there. I have one friend who loves videogames and he hooked me up with the job that I have now. Otherwise, I would be in your same boat.

So the difference between bringing in $7,000 per month and $0 per month is who I knew and not WHAT I knew.

I hope for the best for you. Good luck with everything. But unfortunately, life is hard. My life is far from easy. But in terms of finding a job, it is easy. I'm still miserable, though.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

yeah. I want one but i dont get why they tell you to apply online and then when you keep going back they act like you are bothering them etc. God i feel like **** for being unemployed and being that retard. My aunt keeps talking about how she had her first real job at 14. You can just imagine how much i resent her for rubbing it in my face and then saying shes my #1 fan. if she is then I need to just shoot myself.


----------



## actinia (Jan 9, 2013)

I say go to a temp agency and have them help you get a job. They are really nice and if they see you really want to work they will try and find you a job. Also, if you have never worked before in your life you are going to have to start with working as a grunt. However, that experience will help you move forward and get a longer lasting job in something you will like.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you like kids at all? I know a lot of people with SA are uncomfortable with kids but if you're not and you want to try something low-key, you could always try babysitting. I know it's often considered for younger people but I had a friend who babysat during university for extra cash.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been unemployed for a year and a half. I've worked on projects occasionally during that time, but I made only $10,000 last year. I've worked full-time seven months over the last seven years. I can't get a job, and nobody will even interview me.


----------



## ThatChick (Jul 25, 2013)

I know how you feel.
I've been stuck at home for two years now & I cant find a job.
Its really messing with my head to be home doing nothing all day

If you ever need to talk feel free to PM me


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dude, I'm in the same boat as you. I've applied in so many places, but I've never gotten called. I haven't had my first job yet. I also hate being home, it's soooooo boring, I like lose my mind sometimes. Plus I don't have any friends or a girlfriend, so it makes it worse because I'm in my head a lot.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> yeah. I want one but i dont get why they tell you to apply online and then when you keep going back they act like you are bothering them etc. God i feel like **** for being unemployed and being that retard. My aunt keeps talking about how she had her first real job at 14. You can just imagine how much i resent her for rubbing it in my face and then saying shes my #1 fan. if she is then I need to just shoot myself.


When she was 14 though, the job market wasn't as competitive. I don't even know where you could work at 14 in this day and age unless you knew somebody. Very few people think wisely when they speak because the world is changing faster now than it ever has.


----------



## lesaurores (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in the same situation. I'm going to school online, but that consists of sitting at home on the computer all day. I live with my mom. Most of my friends have places of their own by now. I hate it.
I was able to find a job, but it was in retail and I got so scared about working with people that I backed out, which I hate myself for. Now I'm back looking for something where I can work relatively alone.

but hey at least i'm not the only one...!

oh, and in response to the post before me: I was able to get my first job at 14, but yeah, it was because my mom knew the owner of the place, haha. I think I got paid less than $5/hr.


----------



## jammes (Aug 25, 2011)

Being unemployed makes you feel like ****, no doubt. So just get ANY job. Clean toilets, scrub floors, change an old person's nappy. Just to make a start. When you're employed, you might realise that you deserve more than what you're doing, which might give you the boldness to find the sort of work you actually want.


----------



## Michelle lc (Jul 29, 2013)

Relieved to see I'm not the only one without a job...and having all that free time sometimes does mess with my head. I agree with what you guys are talking about.

Having social anxiety limits your options for jobs..which no one seems to understand also!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Michelle lc said:


> Relieved to see I'm not the only one without a job...and *having all that free time sometimes does mess with my head.* I agree with what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Having social anxiety limits your options for jobs..which no one seems to understand also!


This is what I'm experiencing. I've been feeling really depressed lately. Gosh, i feel like punching a wall.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I was in your same boat what i did was got some one to help me with my resume and I also looked for jobs online and posted my resume , It seems like the best places to get jobs now is in retail It helps if you call the place and let them know that you filled out an online application that helps .


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ive never had a job


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

While I have a job, it's a job that's nothing special. I've pretty much wasted my college education. It's been over two years since I've graduated and I'm still working in a meaningless, low-paying job that has nothing to do with my degree in engineering and can hardly be considered "experience". 

Despite submitting dozens (if not 100+) applications, I still can't seem to get hired. I've been paying off huge student loans since (most of my paycheck goes to them) and I can't help but feel extreme regret for going to college and choosing that particular field.

If I haven't lost it already, I'll soon be losing that "fresh graduate" status. I'm afraid to go back to college because I don't want to go into more debt without the guarantee of a good job. Quite a life I've carved out for myself, I really don't know what to do about it anymore. Looks like I'll be able to move out of my Mom's house when I'm 40, when I can finally afford to.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

I acquired a job (part-time, minimum wage) thanks to the assistance of a family friend. It's hard out there, no doubt about it. Just keep looking and follow up with your resume/application submission. Retail stores might be the way to go. Seasonal job openings and all that jazz. If it makes you feel any better, my father has yet to find work. He got laid off a few months back, and he's been in the mechanical engineering industry for over thirty years. So young, old, experienced, inexperienced--it doesn't matter. Millions of folks are in the same boat. You are not alone. And even people WITH jobs are struggling day to day. I, personally, am dreading the day my deferment period ceases. Four months and counting...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Same boat. I've been looking for work and have yet to even catch a break. It baffles me how hard and competitive the job market is today. My mom keeps saying, Wow, it wasn't like this when I was your age. And that's because the job market wasn't as competitive as it is today. No doubt my generation is having a hard time trying to find work. Weird thing is I know people who somehow manage to find jobs with ease, even though they're not exactly what you call smart, knowing their mental/brain capacity. It makes me wonder how they even got past the interview process, knowing how brutal that can be. No idea, but I can't help but feel bitter about it. I'm trying to work on my interview skills by rehearsing a lot of difficult questions and actually watching my facial expressions while I talk. I'm trying to smile more, even though it feels so fake and forced. Basically, I'm trying to build this Stepford Wife personality to wear in a job setting. You know, all smiley and happy but without the botox. And whenever I leave an application I always make sure to leave it with the manager as he goes through it. Sometimes I'll get a glimmer of hope but it always gets crushed in the end when they say they aren't interested. Blegh. I don't know what else to do but to keep trying. I do get frustrated too often over this. It's so hard trying to find work today, and it's soul crushing.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Perkins said:


> Same boat. I've been looking for work and have yet to even catch a break. It baffles me how hard and competitive the job market is today. My mom keeps saying, Wow, it wasn't like this when I was your age. And that's because the job market wasn't as competitive as it is today. No doubt my generation is having a hard time trying to find work. *Weird thing is I know people who somehow manage to find jobs with ease, even though they're not exactly what you call smart, knowing their mental/brain capacity.* It makes me wonder how they even got past the interview process, knowing how brutal that can be. No idea, but I can't help but feel bitter about it. I'm trying to work on my interview skills by rehearsing a lot of difficult questions and actually watching my facial expressions while I talk. I'm trying to smile more, even though it feels so fake and forced. Basically, I'm trying to build this Stepford Wife personality to wear in a job setting. You know, all smiley and happy but without the botox. And whenever I leave an application I always make sure to leave it with the manager as he goes through it. Sometimes I'll get a glimmer of hope but it always gets crushed in the end when they say they aren't interested. Blegh. I don't know what else to do but to keep trying. I do get frustrated too often over this. It's so hard trying to find work today, and it's soul crushing.


I know! That makes me mad. I think some people must seriously kiss a lot of *** in the interview. I've read people's facebook statuses that say, "Going to look for a job". Two days later, "I got the job!" Why can't I get a job? It doesn't make ANY sense.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Madax said:


> While I have a job, it's a job that's nothing special. I've pretty much wasted my college education. It's been over two years since I've graduated and I'm still working in a meaningless, low-paying job that has nothing to do with my degree in engineering and can hardly be considered "experience".
> 
> Despite submitting dozens (if not 100+) applications, I still can't seem to get hired. I've been paying off huge student loans since (most of my paycheck goes to them) and I can't help but feel extreme regret for going to college and choosing that particular field.
> 
> If I haven't lost it already, I'll soon be losing that "fresh graduate" status. I'm afraid to go back to college because I don't want to go into more debt without the guarantee of a good job. Quite a life I've carved out for myself, I really don't know what to do about it anymore. Looks like I'll be able to move out of my Mom's house when I'm 40, when I can finally afford to.


Did you get any interviews for engineering jobs?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Did you get any interviews for engineering jobs?


Got a few, but nothing ever came of them.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Madax said:


> Got a few, but nothing ever came of them.


I know that feeling, man. I lost two interviews this summer. 
I keep losing to more experienced candidates.

I'm also currently working a job that's a meaningless dead-end job.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

foe said:


> I know that feeling, man. I lost two interviews this summer.
> I keep losing to more experienced candidates.


Even the interviews that felt good went nowhere.

This one job I thought I was close to getting, they narrowed down their candidates and invited me in for a 2nd interview. I thought that interview went better than the initial, but I never heard back from them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe it would be easier in another city or state.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Madax said:


> Even the interviews that felt good went nowhere.
> 
> This one job I thought I was close to getting, they narrowed down their candidates and invited me in for a 2nd interview. I thought that interview went better than the initial, but I never heard back from them.


Call them back. Usually you'd get a letter of "rejection" if you didn't get the job. But sometimes it takes a week or 2 to get that letter.

First place that didn't hire me sent me a letter a couple of weeks later, I was too busy doing an internship thing to call them back. Second place gave me two interviews too, and I thought both interviews went well but I didn't hear back after 3 business days so I called the HR lady up during lunch time and got the word that the doctor went with somebody else. She then sent me a letter of "rejection" too.

What's frustrating me is that four of my classmates got hired right after graduation, so I'm not sure what they're doing right and what I'm doing wrong. We all trained the same, and got our certification in June.

Maybe I'm too honest with my interviews that I sometimes show a lack of confidence, I don't know.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

foe said:


> Call them back. Usually you'd get a letter of "rejection" if you didn't get the job. But sometimes it takes a week or 2 to get that letter.
> 
> First place that didn't hire me sent me a letter a couple of weeks later, I was too busy doing an internship thing to call them back. Second place gave me two interviews too, and I thought both interviews went well but I didn't hear back after 3 business days so I called the HR lady up during lunch time and got the word that the doctor went with somebody else. She then sent me a letter of "rejection" too.
> 
> ...


Probably gonna be difficult, this was probably 8 months ago.

I've probably had at least a dozen interviews and have only received a rejection email once.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Maybe it would be easier in another city or state.


I sent my resume and cover letter to a hospital that's an hour away from my city. I'm desperate to gain that "professional experience" that employers are looking for, so I'm willing to commute that far. Hospitals are huge so maybe they're more willing to hire a newbie than doctor's offices.

There's a couple of offices nearby that town/city that's looking to hire as well. I'm sent them my resume and cover letter tomorrow.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

jc90 said:


> Anybody else on here eager to go to work but can't find a job? My mom is helping me go to school but I also want a job and I've been unemployed for a while. I'm the kind of person who has to work or I feel like **** all day. I'm 23 years old, I hate sitting in the house all day. Everybody I know is already working and having fun while I'm stuck. It makes you feel like trash, especially when you only have money to put gas in your tank which must be saved.


It's been hard to find something that matches for me and when I do, getting the interviews has been a long shot. When I do get the interviews, they end up passing even though I do well with interviews. I hate being in a day job but I need a job for stability and to be kind of normal. I just wish most jobs weren't nightmares. A lot of people can be happy going to a job where they are a slave most of the day but I can't tolerate that because my creativity is always squashed.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Madax said:


> Probably gonna be difficult, this was probably 8 months ago.
> 
> I've probably had at least a dozen interviews and have only received a rejection email once.


That's rough.

You know, I think from now on I'm gonna try to remember to ask the interviewer what's the best way and best time to contact them for an update on the hiring of the position I applied for. That way I'll know if I'm hired or not within a week to 10 days.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Madax said:


> Probably gonna be difficult, this was probably 8 months ago.
> 
> I've probably had at least a dozen interviews and have only received a rejection email once.


Weird. I thought with an engineering degree it wouldn't be hard to find a job. How was your GPA? What type of engineering did you study? Since you had several interviews your resume can't be that bad. Maybe it's your interviewing skills.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Weird. I thought with an engineering degree it wouldn't be hard to find a job.


So did I



> How was your GPA? What type of engineering did you study? Since you had several interviews your resume can't be that bad. Maybe it's your interviewing skills.


3.5/4

I was a few hundredths of a point away from graduating with honors

Computer

And since it was a hybrid between Electrical and Computer Science, I never developed particular strong skills in few areas, just introductions to a wide variety. I also never had an internship.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Someone should hand it to you on a plate*

We shouldn't have to search

Every ring of the phone made by a recruiter: asks you "what are *you* looking for?"

Every outgoing message / advert always starts with:
*I *am looking for..... a *really*, really goood person with excellent communication skills to work for _one of_ the world's * market - leading* blue-chip client


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

*Horribly Lost*

My bigger problem isn't getting a job (although that is definitely a huge obstacle!) but KEEPING a job. The first 2 or 3 jobs I took I voluntarily quit because I they were too overstimulating and I couldn't handle it. Then, when I was working on a degree and finding entry-level jobs for students on or off campus, I ran into problems with co-workers and other students that led to my termination.

Now I just feel like I'm walking into a mine-field every where I go. Nobody has my back, and my parents aren't rich with lots of connections. I was even booted out of a social support group on the charges of inappropriate comments made towards the moderator (which they wouldn't disclose what the comments were or who reported it) and I don't know if this is a racial thing or what the heck is going on.

Now I'm just stuck at home all day while everybody else works, earns money and lives their lives. I feel like a complete failure.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Join...the...military.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Join...the...military.


I had a hard enough time not stabbing my former co-workers and supervisors. That would be a huge mistake.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

we just can't make up our own magic job to do

Someone has to hand you that on a plate

Where are all the job givers?


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

jammes said:


> When you're employed, you might realise that you deserve more than what you're doing, which might give you the boldness to find the sort of work you actually want.


This is very true I worked a job I hated for 1 week before I quit and during that week it was an eye opening experience that I needed a college degree for what I wanted to achieve.


----------

